# I think im in trouble



## Dicklinky (Nov 4, 2007)

My angelfish has a white fungus on its back/middle fin.

I notice its growing quite rapidly..
I went to some websites for advice and find that its fatal????
well needless to say im not satisfied with that answer!

Can Anyone please help or offer advise to rid this fungus?
can anyone tell me what caused it so i can avoid it later?

No stressors.
20 long tank
2 angels
plants to hid
76 degrees
flake food
lighting.....
Please help. i really dont want him to die.

Thanks.


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi and welcome! This place is full of great people who can help with nearly any kind of malady. 

First of all, they will need to know your water parameters (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, and pH), the length of time the tank has been running, and to see pictures if at all possible. Also, how much and how often do you perform water changes? If you know the age(s) of the angels, that might come into play, too. 

There are many different things that may be able to help your angelfish, but I will let one of the more renowned fish keepers explain and suggest those to you. 

Hang in there; you've come to the right place to seek help.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

if you can get the tank stats that would be great. you can try a salt bath/dip.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i too will say that there are more people on here that
would probably be able to help more than me,
i wonder if using "Inter pet #8" would help. ?


----------



## Dicklinky (Nov 4, 2007)

What is a salt dip?
What is inner ph#8?

Im not sure of these things, there are so many things to learn as well. so please be patiant with my unknowingness. I appreciate the help, but in all seriousness, plan english would be in my favor? 

I bought the fish 2 days ago, and it did not have this growth on its fin.

the ph is around 7.5 
nitrate should be good
and the tank has been set up about 6 months
with frequent water changes.

thanks for any and all help, remember that im a regular store biught kind of fish keeper.. i dont know much of the fancy stuff. so please keep the comments (if any) small worded. not saying im opposed to learning.

thanks.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

Describe the appearance of it a little more... is it cottony looking? Raised? A picture would surely help.

Water parameters? (Ammonia, Nitrite, Nitrate)

Fungus usually follows a previous health problem...like a bacterial infection from injury, or a parasitic attack that was left untreated. There must have been something physically wrong with the fish prior to this white fungus growing on its body. You don't recall anything wrong?

Anti-fungus medication will need to be administered promptly. Commercial fungicides such as Maroxy or Primafix could work, which you can find in your local fish store. Do you have a hospital tank? A methylene blue bath is a more aggressive approach for treatment, if you have a hospital tank.


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

sorry for no explaining it  .) take some water from the aquarium put it in a bucket, put about 1 1/2 teaspoons of table salt and mabe a pinch of epsom salts  . dip is u dont leave him in there longbut ,but what i do is bath witch (i think more effective )and i leave them in there for about 30 40 mins.


----------



## Dicklinky (Nov 4, 2007)

thank you for explaining, I am the one feeling foolish for not knowing these terms?

I will try the dip? 
also i have binox. which i know has worked in the past with normal fish AKA gold fish, danios,ECT. im just hearing all this stuff about "delicate' when it comes to angels....

thankyou who have replied

any thoughts..i dont have many parameters yet. i will be making some puchases in the morning.


----------



## Dicklinky (Nov 4, 2007)

oh yeah, sorry....

Yes very cotton looking. and it looks to be speading to the body. should i remove the plants before binox?

or will the plants need to be in the tank with the medicine?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

its ok ,but when you do the dip and leave him in for about ten mins see how he does and if he not stressed you can leave him in longer


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

Since your fish is very new, this could well explain the reason for his fungus. Moving fish from store to tank can be very stressful and cause the outbreak, plus fish from the store are often in ill health to begin with. Is your other angel new as well? If so, there may indeed be high ammonia and/or nitrites in your tank. Any time you add a fish, you should check your levels with a liquid test kit for several days after the new addition. If you don't own a test kit yourself, most local fish stores (referred here on the site as LFS) will do testing for free. Don't hesitate to use this aid until you can get a test kit to have on hand. 

And it is quite alright not to know about all the fish terminology! I have learned by trial and error and by asking questions. So continue asking away! We all hope the best for your angel. 

JoeShmoe - I just wanted to double check that it is table salt you are supposed to use - I've never heard of using table salt for aquarium use. I use aquarium salt for all my fish needs, but I also don't know the half of fishkeeping yet!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Julie's Julies said:


> JoeShmoe - I just wanted to double check that it is table salt you are supposed to use - I've never heard of using table salt for aquarium use. I use aquarium salt for all my fish needs, but I also don't know the half of fishkeeping yet!


I've never had issues with table salt and neither will the additional small amount of iodine kill the fish.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i'm sorry for not explaining myself better than i did, 
i just presumed you knew,and for that i'm sorry.  
i hope the Angel pulls through for you,
follow the advise given and hopefully you will be lucky.
Angel fish can be delicate in my opionion,and i was
never able to keep them alive until my tank was
over 6months old.i hope you have better luck.


i was just thinking have we got a page here that says
all the shortened words that we use ?


----------



## Dicklinky (Nov 4, 2007)

well, he died....
im going to try again. i called pet quarters and they will give me a new fish. so i cant complain about service. although im mad about loosing him to begin with.

i did a 50% water change and shook up all the gravel to get up the filth.
i have one angel left so hopefully he makes it? the water is a cool 75 and i hope the next fish makes it....my current fish needs a partner.

thanks for all your help...
i will keep you posted...


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

Try API's PimaFix. It is a natural mixture and I've had great luck with it for treating fungus and other maladies.


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

Many fish stores are really good about replacing deceased fish if they don't make it in the first few days. I have gotten many fish this way. The PimaFix does work really well; I have had more success with that than harsher chemicals. Also, if you acclimate your new fish slowly - I add a quarter cup of tank water to the bag every 20 minutes or so until there is more tank water than bag water - he might handle the stress of the move better. It is also not advisable to pour the water from the bag into the tank. Just net the new fish in the bag and transfer him to the tank after you've slowly added the tank water to the bag. This way, if there are germs and bacteria in the bag water (and there often is), there is a smaller chance of infecting your other angel.

Hope the second one goes well for you!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay,
so sorry you lost the angel.
I hope the next one will be ok.


----------

